

Crowdsourcing Pict3D's design - michaelsbradley
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/racket-users/j5w6073v8ro

======
michaelsbradley
The author gave a nice presentation on Pict3D at RacketCon back in September
2014:

 _Purely Functional 3D in Typed Racket_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3xdv4UP9-U&index=6&list=PLX...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3xdv4UP9-U&index=6&list=PLXr4KViVC0qI9t3lizitiFJ1cFIeN2Gdh)

